
10X Programmer: I've paid a high price to achieve this (PHOTO) - clubminsk
https://belitsoft.com/php-development-services/10x-programmers#
======
onion2k
_Worked an average of 74 hours per week with no vacations;_

Why would someone who's 10* better than their peers need to work double the
hours?

~~~
amelius
Perhaps he just likes his job?

~~~
zzalpha
You miss the point. "10x" doesn't mean working 2-3x longer than everyone else.
If that's necessary, bad news, you're not a 10x coder. You're just an above
average workaholic.

------
subroutine
I don't understand how a software company can have such a terrible website.
Social media icons cover the first few words along the left margin, making the
article unreadable.

~~~
dentemple
I'm on Chrome and definitely having the same issue.

Pretty ironic that an article decrying the act of being a "10x Programmer" had
such a sloppy developer working on the front end.

~~~
subroutine
Right. I mean, if the website was simply letting you know about their talented
Sec / DevOps team (something like
[https://latacora.com](https://latacora.com)), sure nbd. A website like that
tells me they're either (1) so talented _fuck a website! I 10x 'd this webpage
in 19.3 seconds as a courtesy_ or (2) _we are also bad at other things!_.

I don't know anything about Belitsoft, other than they have a blog written by
two "Customer Success Managers" and 3 other dudes, and none of them use
Chrome.

------
nsxwolf
Wow, how did these people get 10X certified? That's what I want to know.

Oh, I see. It's a self-applied label.

------
trackone
This doesn't seem to be a real Q and A from the people in the article.

A comment from Victor Volkman (going by username at least) at the end of the
article (one of the people "interviewed" in the article):

"Although I'm flattered to have my comments included in this article. I must
point out it was mined from several different Quora articles about unrelated
topics. At no point was I contacted as to whether I wanted to participate in
this article. I would have appreciated the courtesy of a "heads up". I'm not
hard to find as they posted at least three of my social media contact links."

~~~
detaro
And an incredibly tone-deaf response by the author of the article...
apparently he "had to" copy without asking because "10x devs are introverts".

~~~
squeaky-clean
Not sure why you're being downvoted, maybe someone thinks you are calling devs
introverts?

The author's response is

> Yes. It's true. Unfortunately, it's almost impossible to share information
> about 10x programmers another way.... They are introverts and do not like to
> share their experience (in spite of fact that a lot of people want to here
> them).

Which I also think is pretty rude. There's a difference between an introvert
and a mind reader. If you don't even ask someone, that's not introversion.

~~~
LyndsySimon
Not to mention that introversion isn't a flaw or even a limitation of
behavior, but a matter of whether interpersonal communication is taxing or
energizing to an individual.

------
temp1245
> "Worked an average of 74 hours per week with no vacations"

So.. am I supposed to envy this or what?

------
d33
> At the end of that phase, I decided I could not survive such boredom. > My
> solution was to invent a mini-query language, which could express the key
> features of each query in a YAML file. Thus, I had the excitement of
> developing a new expressive language, which was a genuine intellectual
> challenge as opposed to tedious cut-and-paste mechanics. The end result was
> much more pleasing to myself.

...and probably much more difficult to maintain.

~~~
sp332
When your goal is combating boredom, that could be a feature.

------
throwaway2016a
This is just an advertisement for a consulting firm...

~~~
clubminsk
No. Those people are not working there

~~~
throwaway2016a
You're right, the site went down before I could look at the team page but now
that I do it seems those people aren't on it. My apologies.

Although, they don't need to in order for it to be an ad. But to be fair,
content marketing is a better term. And a good piece of marketing at that. It
tricked me (intentionally or not) into thinking those people worked there and
if I was a client that might get me to buy.

------
kyleblarson
Apparently while '10x'ing' for 74 hours a week there was no time to develop
some modesty.

